# HUGE trout at Jetties



## iamatt

Caught box of trout in the surf this morning. Shut down so decided to see what was crackin at the Surfside jetties. Never seen so many huge trout just milling around .. 25..30+ inch trout right off the rocks. Nothing biting slack tide. Saw some reds too but 100's of HUGE FAT trout hanging out. Coaxed one to push a chicken boy lure but decided to leave so frustrating... like tarpon with lock jaw. Anyone else see this?


----------



## KevBow

If that's the case then there will be s select crowd there with their cast net loading up their coolers


----------



## johnmyjohn

Went Thursday and saw that. There's so much bait it's unreal. They are being caught tho.


----------



## iamatt

Looked like sea center Texas.... Hope can take another stab at those guys, maybe freelined croaker.. These girls were just swimming with the mullet. I been fishing those rocks 20 years and have never seen the quality and quantity of trout like that, right in plain view.


----------



## KevBow

Those are huge!


----------



## Mr. Saltwater

Saw the same thing last year from a beachfront pier. Giant pods of sow trout with many over 30" just milling around in the first gut at mid day. Trout had fed all night with a full moon and would not bite on anything...shrimp, mullet, croaker, and every lure in the box got ignored. Frustrating but REAL COOL just to see them.


----------



## KevBow

The big one in the first pic must be 35" and 12lbs


----------



## Sisco Kid

I'm not seeing any pics

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## GreenZ

KevBow said:


> The big one in the first pic must be 35" and 12lbs


Haha


----------



## Muddskipper

Those trout are there most of the time.....and don't get big without being smart.....

Got to snorkel the jettys once.....the specs were huge!


----------



## Sgrem

Pics aren't showing up.....somebody repost em.


----------



## SaltWater Hook'n

Pictures? I am thinking of hitting the surf after work to try and load up on mullet for shark drops. :texasflag


----------



## justletmein

KevBow said:


> The big one in the first pic must be 35" and 12lbs


lmao good one you got them going.


----------



## SwineAssassiN

I don't see pics!!


----------



## Sowhunter

Catching huge trout over 26 inches in the surf is fun.


----------



## iamatt

They were there. Several people were throwing to them but not biting. Night time may be the play... or best kept secret right now. Just saying :dance:


----------



## [email protected]

did you see anyone trying a fly?


----------



## KevBow

Thanks for posting back up the pics for a bit. Hope you guys got to see those monsters. I don't blame you for taking them back down. No point in showing everyone your secret area of the jetties that those huge specks were cruising the surface. I'm going to go tomorrow and camp out in the rain for a few days until one of those big girls bites


----------



## 56Jeff

*Where are the Jetties?*

I don't get out much, Where are the jetties?


----------



## big3slayer

heard live ballyhooooooo freee lined


----------



## Duckchasr

*OR*

3 ft. live ribbon fish freelined. That or a bowfishing rig or a gill throw net.:dance:
:texasflag


----------



## wilderness will

Sweet


----------



## 535

those aren't trout


----------

